# Apache mit MySQL und PHP installieren



## KleinesA (5. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe zu Hause ein Suse 7.2. Nun wollte ich nach dem Tutorial hier auf der Seite, mit einen LAMP einrichtet.

Die Sourcecodes habe ich mir geladen.
bis zum "make install" für mysql hat es auch geklappt. Nun wollte ich mysql starten. Was ich auch tat, aber es kam keine Meldung mit Starting usw.. Wenn ich mysql restart mache, bekomme ich die Meldung, das mysqld nicht gestartet wurde.

Beim ausführen von ./conf... für php bekomme ich die Meldung, das lex nicht gefunden wurde. Was ist das?

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## Ben Ben (5. August 2004)

zum Thema (f)lex: http://www.dynamic-webpages.de/20.foren.php?threadID=4636&betreff=php+lex???&forum=LAMP&kat=4
Da die Posts aber von 2002 sind, gibts bestimmt neuere Versionen. Ansonsten mal bei Suse auf dem FTP schauen.


----------



## KleinesA (5. August 2004)

Danke zu flex. Ne Ahnung warum mysql nicht starten will?


----------



## Ben Ben (5. August 2004)

Wie hast du mysql denn gestartet?
/etc/init.d/mysqld start ?


----------



## KleinesA (5. August 2004)

Nein, ich habe mysql unter
linux:/usr/src/mysql-x.x.x # mysql start
gestartet.

Wie gesagt, es gab keine Fehlermeldung. Nur bei mysql restart gabs dann die Meldung.


----------



## Ben Ben (5. August 2004)

dann probiers mal mit init.d...
kannst auch mal schauen ob in /var/log irgendein errorlog deswegen liegt.


----------



## KleinesA (5. August 2004)

Ok, danke. Werde ich heute abend mal machen.

Super die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von KleinesA _
> *Nein, ich habe mysql unter
> linux:/usr/src/mysql-x.x.x # mysql start
> gestartet.
> ...


Unter SuSE werden die Dienste per rc*DIENSTNAME* start / stop / restart / .... gestartet, gestoppt, etc.

Was mich ein wenig stutzig macht ist ein Source-Pfad da oben. Bist du sicher, dass du mySQL korrekt installiert hast? Guck' mal in /usr/bin oder /usr/local/bin, ob da irgendwelche mysql*- Files existieren, sofern du beim Bauen kein --prefix angegeben hast.


----------



## KleinesA (5. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mich eigentlich an das tutorial http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials7822.html gehalten.

rcDIENSTNAME start geht nicht "command not found"
im /var/log/ steht keine errorlog drinnen.

Das Problem ist ja nicht das mysql start nicht geht, es kommt ja auch keine Fehlermeldung. wo kann ich noch ein fehlerlog finden?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. August 2004)

mysql start sollte dir dann tatsächlich weiterhelfen. Wenn die Datenbank nicht startet, sollte eigentlich bereits eine Fehlermeldung ausgegeben werden. Prüfe, ob mySQL-Prozesse verfügbar sind und starte mySQL alternativ mit dem Log-Prefix, d.h. /usr/sbin/mysql editieren und an die passende Start-Stelle --log=/var/log/mysql.query.log anhängen. Vorher solltest du die Datei mysql.query.log jedoch erstellen und mySQL als Benutzer und Gruppe zuweisen.


----------



## KleinesA (6. August 2004)

Hallo,

also flex.... habe ich installiert. Danach hat es auch mit php und apache geklaptt. Bleibt nur das Problem mit mySQL.

ich habe mal die sql version von der suse cd installiert. da bekomme ich die meldung, das sql gestartet wird. aber die ist zu alt.

@ Arne Buchwald 
 Die sache ist ja die, es kommt keine Fehlermeldung.

Ich werde das mit dem Log heute Abend mal probieren.


----------

